# Überprüfen ob einen Array einen Value enthält



## Guest (13. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Array, dass Elemente vom Typ String enthält. Ich würde nun gerne herausfinden, ob dieses Array einen bestimmten String enthält oder nicht. Gibt hierzu eine fertige Methode ob muss ich das Array selbt in eine Schleife durchlaufen?


----------



## maki (13. Aug 2008)

Warum ein Array? Nimm doch eine Collection.


----------



## Guest (13. Aug 2008)

Das Objekt vom Typ Array bekomme ich von einer API-Methode. Die API ist nicht von mir. Ich muss das Objekt vom Typ Array irgendwie in ein Objekt vom Typ Collection oder ArrayList casten, so das mir die contain-Methode zur Verfügung steht. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie ich ein Array in eine ArrayList bzw. in eine Collection casten kann.

Kannst du mir hier weiterhelfen?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2008)

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/util/Arrays.html#asList(T...)


----------



## GilbertGrape (13. Aug 2008)

```
List<String> list = Arrays.asList(array);
```


----------



## GilbertGrape (13. Aug 2008)

sorry, SlaterB...


----------



## Guest (13. Aug 2008)

Muß ich das die Methode asList verwenden? Wäre sehr nett wenn du mir ein kleines Codebeispiel geben könntest.


----------



## GilbertGrape (13. Aug 2008)

----gelöscht----


----------



## byte (13. Aug 2008)

```
boolean found = Arrays.asList(array).contains("LOL");
```


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2008)

Warum sollte man das tun?
Völlig unnötiger Overhead, wenn man sich überlegt, dass sich das in einer for-Schleife in 3 Zeilen erledigen lässt.


----------



## byte (13. Aug 2008)

Der einzige Overhead entsteht durch die Erzeugen der ArrayList. Das ist verhältnismäßig billig, da das Array schon existiert.


----------



## tfa (13. Aug 2008)

Ich finde schade, dass es kein Arrays.contains() gibt. Das wäre am besten. Von Apache-Commons gibt es ArrayUtils, die eine solche Methode anbieten. Vielleicht etwas übertrieben, allein deswegen diese Lib zu verwenden, aber vielleicht braucht man sie ja noch an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der einzige Overhead entsteht durch die Erzeugen der ArrayList. Das ist verhältnismäßig billig, da das Array schon existiert.


Natürlich ist es nicht wahnsinnig teuer, aber mal ehrlich: 3 Zeilen!


----------



## byte (13. Aug 2008)

Hast ja recht.


----------

